# Home wanted for moggie aged 3



## New (Aug 26, 2011)

My friend is moving to Liverpool in two months for personal reasons. She is moving to rented accommodation with no pets allowed. She has been advised that all rescue homes are full and it has been suggested that is likely that she will need to have him pts. I cannot take him as Ozzie would be too distressed and I live on a busy road and he is a totally outdoor cat and would be at risk. Please no lectures, I am fully aware of the unsatisfactory nature of the situation and do not condone her actions but I would hate to see him pts as he is a healthy cat. He is very independent and not a lap cat and is not used to young children. I fear that he would not cope well in a shelter even if she could find one. If anyone has any suggestions on how she can find a suitable home for him it would be appreciated. She lives in Romford Essex. Many thanks


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

Hmm, could you or she look around and see if there are any stables or small holdings locally who would like an outdoors cat for mousing duties?


----------



## GingerJasper (Oct 29, 2012)

I know you've said you have tried all the rescues but what about Goldies oldies and Hornchurch Rescue services?

Also try a few of the rescues a bit further out in Essex. Moulton Chapel are near Peterborough. Good luck


----------



## New (Aug 26, 2011)

Thank you for the replies, a stables.sounds a great idea, I will suggest both ideas


----------



## sharonchilds (Jul 7, 2011)

How very sad for the poor cat, hope he finds somewhere


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

If you do come to the decision that you only have a choice of pts can you please let me help you.
I do have a stable home but would need to ask the lady who is having 2 of my rescue cats if she would accept another cat.
Sadly i live in oxfordshire but there maybe a way around transport. 

If you have a photo this would also help me.

Please do not pts a healthy cat.


----------



## New (Aug 26, 2011)

Thank you cc I will let you know if we need your help. I have been putting out some feelers with neighbours and may have someone who rescues cats and homes rescues for a local centre. I will let you know how we get on.


----------



## New (Aug 26, 2011)

Thought i would update, my friend has managed to.find a rental allowing her to take her cat . She is very happy, thankyou for the replies


----------

